

The Melbourne Shuffle: Improving Oblivious Storage in the Cloud - jcr
http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.5524

======
jsmeaton
I'm gonna be _that guy_ but.. __this __is the Melbourne
Shuffle:[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDsDOlfz-
QU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDsDOlfz-QU)

~~~
hadoukenio
Hate to be _that guy_ , but that video is hard style, not the real Melbourne
Shuffle (there's a difference) :)

Also, if you haven't yet seen it here's the full Melbourne Shuffler
documentary on YouTube:

    
    
      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ0Vn6AlXiA

~~~
jsmeaton
I have seen it - went to the launch party where they showed it at West Gate
park =). 'Running man' (as I linked to) became the de-facto shuffle in the
early to mid 00's, and was really a progression of the original shuffle. But I
think we could probably argue that point :P

~~~
sasas
I thought the running man originated from Sydney around the early 2000s, but
your comment is inline with Wikipedia [1] -

> This reversion of shuffling consisted mostly of wide variations of the
> "T-Step" and minimal running man

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne_Shuffle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne_Shuffle)

~~~
contingencies
Can you identify it in these 2002-quality videos from the Sydney Breakdancing
Battle of the Year pre-party?
[http://pratyeka.org/breakdancing/](http://pratyeka.org/breakdancing/)

~~~
hadoukenio
I couldn't see any shuffling in any of those videos. All were standard break
dancing moves which probably go back to the late 80s.

~~~
contingencies
Glad someone had a look, even if it came up empty. I haven't the foggiest,
though I shot them.

------
brendonjohn
I've briefly read through the paper and tried to trawl through google. Can
someone explain to me or link me to something that explains what oblivious
storage is?

~~~
jcr
From the paper:

> _" Of course, users can encrypt data they outsource to the cloud, but this
> alone is not sufficient to achieve privacy protection, because the data
> access patterns that users exhibit can reveal information about the content
> of their data (e.g., see [4, 14]). Therefore, there has been considerable
> amount of recent research on algorithms for data-oblivious algorithms and
> storage, which hide data access patterns for cloud-based network data
> management solutions (e.g., see [9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 18, 21, 22, 23, 25,
> 26])."_

Even when data is encrypted, you still need to worry about data access
patterns leaking information about the encrypted data. The goal of data-
oblivious storage is to scramble arrangement to prevent this kind of access
pattern side channel attack.

~~~
brendonjohn
thanks :D

------
argon81
No, _this_ is the Melbourne Shuffle (Zombie edition)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQgMSl0ucTE#t=158](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQgMSl0ucTE#t=158)

